# Norwegian Frigate collides with a tanker



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2018)

Norway warship collides with oil tanker

Just finished up with an exercise and almost home.

I can't imagine this one getting salvaged.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 8, 2018)

At least they ran it aground to make salvage easier.

Link with better pictures of the damage.

*Norwegian frigate takes on water after collision with oil tanker*


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 8, 2018)

I missed Norwegian in the title, and just assumed it was our Navy crashing into/getting hit by other ships again.

Thankful there were only minor injuries.


----------



## DC (Nov 8, 2018)

Norwegians will patch it up and get back at it.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 8, 2018)

They are Vikings. They don't crash a lot. Unlike some other navies.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 8, 2018)

I think their Navy and Coast Guard together have something like 70 ships.   Most of them don’t go on long trips into unfamiliar waters.  When you have almost nothing, go almost nowhere, and do almost nothing, it’s easy to have a good safety record.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2018)

DC said:


> Norwegians will patch it up and get back at it.


If they can afford it.
IIRC they just bought some new submarines, so repair money may not be available.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 8, 2018)

Their defense spending is miniscule.  Not even the NATO target of 2%.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 13, 2018)

DC said:


> Norwegians will patch it up and get back at it.


It sank.

Sway


----------



## DC (Nov 13, 2018)

Raise it fix it back at it.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 13, 2018)

I did what now?

Oh. That kind of tanker.

Damn.

That's uh, that's gonna need a lotta a drysweep.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 13, 2018)

DC said:


> Raise it fix it back at it.


Cheaper to start over.


----------



## DC (Nov 13, 2018)

When your tax rate is 60% and gov socialist cost doesn’t matter😆


----------



## Gordus (Nov 13, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Cheaper to start over.



So roughly how greater and effort would it actualy be to raise and fix a sunken ship compared to constructing a new one from scratch ?


----------



## DC (Nov 13, 2018)

A lot more than building a new one. These days throwing away is always cheaper.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 13, 2018)

USS West Virginia. Hit by two bombs, seven torpedos and sunk. Returned to service, 1944.

That Norwegian frigate is right side up in 30 feet of water. Patch it, pump it, float it, fix it. Right? Or not, whatever...


----------



## AWP (Nov 13, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> USS West Virginia. Hit by two bombs, seven torpedos and sunk. Returned to service, 1944.
> 
> That Norwegian frigate is right side up in 30 feet of water. Patch it, pump it, float it, fix it. Right? Or not, whatever...



Different times, tech, and materials. Our nuke carriers are "one-shot" deals because of the cost to replenish the reactors.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 13, 2018)

DC said:


> When your tax rate is 60% and gov socialist cost doesn’t matter😆



I'm not sure I follow.


----------



## DC (Nov 13, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm not sure I follow.


Joke...


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 13, 2018)

DC said:


> Joke...



I see.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 13, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> USS West Virginia. Hit by two bombs, seven torpedos and sunk. Returned to service, 1944.
> 
> That Norwegian frigate is right side up in 30 feet of water. Patch it, pump it, float it, fix it. Right? Or not, whatever...


What electronics did the West Virginia have, your comparing crayolas to i-phones.


----------



## DC (Nov 13, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> What electronics did the West Virginia have, your comparing crayolas to i-phones.


Careful. There are Marines on here.


----------



## CQB (Nov 14, 2018)

Spoofing...


----------



## Gunz (Nov 14, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> What electronics did the West Virginia have, your comparing crayolas to i-phones.



Or not, whatever. Mr Smarty Pants. I've eaten an i-phone, have you?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 14, 2018)

AWP said:


> Different times, tech, and materials. Our nuke carriers are "one-shot" deals because of the cost to replenish the reactors.



Ah, but if it was a molten salt reactor, you could just pour in a new tank of glowy goodness. Yay high pressure solid fuel... C'est la vie, eh?


----------



## DC (Nov 14, 2018)

Norwegian frigate finally secured to land as salvage plans move forward

Norwegian frigate slips below water despite salvage effort


----------



## Gunz (Nov 14, 2018)

DC said:


> Norwegian frigate finally secured to land as salvage plans move forward
> 
> Norwegian frigate slips below water despite salvage effort




It's one thing to raise a sunken WW2 battleship, but that's a crayola compared to an i-phone.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Nov 14, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> USS West Virginia. Hit by two bombs, seven torpedos and sunk. Returned to service, 1944.
> 
> That Norwegian frigate is right side up in 30 feet of water. Patch it, pump it, float it, fix it. Right? Or not, whatever...



Thought of this while reading your post and this thread.


Spoiler: Mnemonic device.



---to Country Roads, John Denver


Never sank, (USS)West Virginia;
Seven torpedoes, hit by two bombs.
Life was old then, older than iPhones;
Younger than the oceans, crashing on frigates.

Simpler times, take me there;
to the place I won't give up.
West Virginia, returned to action
didn't sink, simpler times.

All my memories, gather around her;
My old lady, please don't drink salt water.
Dark and gloomy painted on the sky;
Misty taste of diesel, soot burning in my eye.

Simpler times, take me there;
to the place I won't give up.
West Virginia, returned to action;
didn't sink, simpler times.


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2018)

How long before the US Navy starts recruiting surface warfare officers from the Norwegian Navy...


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2018)

AWP said:


> How long before the US Navy starts recruiting surface warfare officers from the Norwegian Navy...


I wonder if the Norwegians are still planning on replacing hull numbers wih bar codes?


----------



## medicchick (Nov 17, 2018)

U.S. Navy officer could face questions in Norwegian frigate


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 18, 2018)

Oops. I was late.


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 18, 2018)

medicchick said:


> U.S. Navy officer could face questions in Norwegian frigate


I was just about to post that.  Guess the early conclusion as to why it sank...


----------

